

Ask HN: What technologies would you use for your next web app? - juanpdelat

I&#x27;m an iOS dev with very little backend and web experience.<p>I&#x27;d be interested in knowing what technologies you would use for your next big idea, would be great to know why.
======
Someone1234
What's the big idea? If performance is key then maybe something like GoLang or
Rust, if rapid prototyping is key then maybe RoR or MS MVC, if I wanted to be
able to deploy it to an inexpensive host then maybe PHP, if I wanted to hook
into enterprise systems then maybe JSP, and so on and so forth.

Cannot be more specific without knowing the project requirements, my knowledge
set, and if I have any pre-existing deployments I can re-use.

